# cs microphone



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hey,

i just got a microphone so i could talk on counter strike. What do i need to do to let ppl hear my voice on counter strike?


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Well once you hook it up make sure it's enabled in the game menu. Then check the game menu to see which key it's bound to or to bind it where you like.
Typically that's all there is to it. If you have a sound card make sure the mic is turned on in the control panel. I suggest you start with the volume level set fairly high, not quite all the way. If you have a Creative sound card (Audigy, gamer, etc) be sure to download the latest drivers for it. This last bit may be important if you have Win XP.
Check with other players for sound checks. Don't put the mic to close to your mouth & don't yell to be heard but do try to *enunciate*.
If you have any problems other than that say so here & include your system specs.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Someone posted the same question a few days ago. I replied to them with
"Ok, well to be able to talk you need to have a key bound, like was suggested to you. Go to the console and type 'bind q +voicerecord'. Replace the q with whatever key you would like to use. Now to talk just hold down that key and a little microphone icon will appear in the bottom right corner.
Alternately you can add bind "q" "+voicerecord" to your config file or your autoexec.cfg. If you don't have an autoexec.cfg file, then simply go into notepad. Type in bind "q" "+voicerecord", then save the file as autoexec.cfg. Now when the game loads up it will execute that file and add the new bind into your configuration.
You can also setup the voice record button in the normal settings screen for CS. Check all the options and make sure you have Voice Comm enabled.
More commands to do with voice comm are listed below:
"voice_loopback 0
Turns on/off the ability to hear oneself over the voice comm system.

voice_maxgain X
X changes the maximum amount of gain the game engine applies to voice

voice_avggain X
X changes the minimum amount of gain the game engine applies to voice

voice_scale X
Sets in incoming voice volume (above 1 seems to be distorted)

voice_fadeouttime 0.100
How far at the end of the transmission the engine starts to fade out the sound to make end of transmissions sound smoother.

voice_enable 1
Turns on/off voice comm.

voice_dsound 0
Turns on/off usage of DirectSound for voice.

voice_eax 0
Turns on/off EAX support for voice.

voice_overdrive X
How much ingame sound will be damped down when someone speaks. X Times quieter

voice_overdrivefadetime : 0.400
Time that the voice communication fades in and out of voice comm
Set to 0 to maintain the same level of game volume (no fading). 

voice_recordtofile 0
When set to 1 and you use your voicerecord button two files are created in you half-life directory, voice_decompressed.wav and voice_micdata.wav 

voice_inputfromfile 1
(Warning: this may get you banned from some servers)
(server must allow uploads, and client must allow downloads and uploads)
Whenever you press your voicerecord button it plays the file titled"voice_input.wav" from your half-life directory. The files have to be 8kHz 16bit Mono to sound like they are supposed to.
Use Windows Sound Recorder to convert the wav to the proper format.

voice_modenable : 0
Enable(1)/Disable(0) voice for a specific mod

voice_clientdebug : 0
Prints out extra info to the console or a file like (developer "1") command" (from the CS Tech Guide)

Good luck."

You can always use the search function to see if people have already asked the same questions you have.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

so do i have to make the notbook file? Or do i just have to go to console and type your instructions? or do i have to do both?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

One or the other. Using the console method will automatically add the commands to your config.cfg.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

I did that but still players cant hear me


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

When you press the key that you bound to +voice_record, does the talking icon appear in the bottom left hand corner of the screen. If yes, then maybe you don't have the microphone volume up loud enough.
If no, then check the setting in CS, make sure you have Voice Comm enabled for CS. It's in the options menu. Check to make sure you bound the key correctly, if you have the icon will appear when you press the button.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

yeh there is an icon


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, well then your half-way there. Can you use your microphone in Windows? Ie. In the Sound Recorder? When you talk into it then, is it at the right volume. Check to make sure your microphone is up loud. Run the HL Voice Tweaker program again and make sure its ok in there.
Other things to try:
type 'voice_dsound 1' in the console. That will make HL use Direct Sound for recording instead of Wave In.
Have alook at the device input: goto start->settings->controlpanel->sound&multimedia select the audio tab and adjust the settings.
To select the input double-click the volume icon on your taskbar select options->properties->recording then select the microphone tickbox.
If thats all fine, then it should work. I have heard of Mic troubles with WindowsXP. If the problem persists, what OS are you using? And what soundcard do you have? Did you get the latest drivers like Flyeater suggested?


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

also try this:

cl_updaterate 55

cl_cmdrate 85 (or your constant fps)

rate 25000

I had the same problem and when I did this is fixed my problem. Simply type the above commands one at a time and press enter.

If it still doesnt work go to C:\Sierra\Counter-Strike and find towards the bottom a file called "voice_tweak". Double click on the icon and run the program.

Keep us updated


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Here's a weird little tale...
It took me awhile to get my mic to work in DoD. Even when it worked fine in other apps and tests. Everytime I ran the mic utility in HL it would disable my mic in the Creative sound mixer. There seems to be a real driver problem between HL, Creative & XP. That was why I mentioned getting the latest drivers if you have a Creative sound card. It solved my problem immediatly


----------



## Hawk_dk (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a problem with the way other people hear me when I speak in games using my headset..
People say that it sounds like I have a bad connection or is speaking under water. When I run the voice setup with counter strike it sounds fine but not for the people on the net.


----------



## Soul Stealer (Jun 9, 2003)

Guys it also depends on what servers you play in and what connection you have. The rates vary for different connections...2500 is ideal for 33k modem, 4000 or so is rite for 56k modem, isdn is good at about 5000 and anything else is rite above 5000 (amx 9999)

Your voice is breaking up because you have a dialup connection (I get the same problem) Try playing in a dial up only server, you'll generally get a better ping as people with cable/adsl can cause you to lag.

(And that dude that said all those console commands for the sound, (AtreideS ??) thanks a bunch  I always wanted to know how to play a file over the voice comm. I got a great soundfile off homer simpson yelling "Ahh boogeyman" which would be great for when i see an enemy  )

If you want a tonne of skins/help try http://csnation.counter-strike.net


----------



## Hawk_dk (Jun 9, 2003)

I have adsl 1024 and on the game servers I usualy have a ping on 20-50....so why do I sound laggy to other players when trying to speak?


----------



## Soul Stealer (Jun 9, 2003)

Hrmm...What connection are the other players? If they are dialup that may cause problems. What sound settings do you have enabled??? Try disabling the s_eax, that mite work (no guarantees tho) Try turning up your mic sound to the loudest, or if already there, try turning it down a bit. The volume of your mic mite be what is causing all your problems  (use the ingame mic control)


----------



## HoBo414 (Jun 21, 2003)

I have windows XP but i dont have creative. I have directx drivers. Ive tried the voice_tweak and the mic works there. My mic also works in other apps. When I go into the game, it wont work even though i enabled it. When i hit tab to look at the name screen, my name doesnt have the icon even though i enabled voice and the microphone input thing. What else is there that i can do?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Did you bind a control for talking? Go to the console (hit the ~ key during the game) and type 'bind q +voicerecord'. Replace the q with whatever key you would like to use. Now to talk just hold down that key and a little microphone icon will appear in the bottom right corner.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

McTimson is spot on the money, if there is no icon, then you haven't bound the key properly. Give that a go and report back. If you still don't have any luck revisit my earlier post in this thread, and try a few of the commands listed.  Good luck.


----------



## deaconf19 (Jul 20, 2003)

i have CS i just bought a head set mic it works fine in sound recorder etc.. but when i start CS it does not work i type all the commands above in CS console. Also i have looked for a driver update nothing. called gateway they check my pc it is fine. when i am in CS i see the little voice icon but no one hears me. i am running a gateway solo 5350 laptop with xp professional, ESS Allegro PCI (WMD) card. i want to get this fixed. i am Pi***d about this bout to break the computer. someone please help
emailis [email protected]


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Have you tried running the Voice Tweak utility in your Half-Life directory? Does your microphone work in there?


----------



## deaconf19 (Jul 20, 2003)

it works after i do it then once i am in CS it stops workinmg for me


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

What kind of internet connection do you have? Sometimes mic problems can be related to lag. If your on 56k or slower, that could be the problem.


----------



## deaconf19 (Jul 20, 2003)

DSL


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Hmm ok.. there goes the lag option. To be honest I can't think what to suggest next, you've tried everything in my little book on "CS Mic Trouble."

Just make sure you have tried "voice_loopback 1" , as that's often a problem.

This page here http://www.kratzer.at/hs/voicecom.htm might also be helpful, give it a go and see. Good luck.


----------



## deaconf19 (Jul 20, 2003)

ill try that i hope this will work for me do i ahve to add " when i type that ??


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

No, you don't. Just bring down the console, type it, and hit enter.


----------



## deaconf19 (Jul 20, 2003)

nope not working it is liek when i go into CS it shuts my micoff for some reason


----------



## Soul Stealer (Jun 9, 2003)

Mate have you ticked the enable mic box in your controls/configuration in cs?


----------



## Imstupid (Jul 22, 2003)

i have Windows XP and have the similar problem nothing posted has worked not even drivers i have a nVIDIA sound card...I have no clue what to do please help me


----------



## deaconf19 (Jul 20, 2003)

thank you i thought that iw as the only one please help us


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Note that sometimes when you run the voice tweak utility in Half Life based games Windows will default to mute on the mic. Don't ask me why. Check your sound properties in Windows. Make sure the mic is not muted then try it in game again without running voice tweak. Do be sure voice is enabled in the game menu and mic is activated. Find this option under multiplayer/customize. 
If this doesn't work be sure your sound supports "full duplex". Most sound cards will but cheapy on board sound may not support both outgoing & incoming data at the same time.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Did you try my rates I said in an earlier post?


----------



## dean29 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ahh! same with me
My mic works everywhere else, but when I join a game on counter-strike it unselects the Mic under Recording Control...
Pretty lame eh? I'm assumign there's a discrepency between the volume/mic ...It worked on this computer before though
I'm gonna try to update drivers or edit properties for 'em
i'll let you know


----------



## dean29 (Aug 28, 2003)

WEEE I got it to WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Audio driver is: EES Allegro PCI Audio
...
Hell yea i'm so happy, well this is what i did:


Control Panel -> System Properties -> Hardware(tab) -> Device Manager (button)

From there i scrolled down to Sound, video and game controllers
open the driver your mic uses (it'll say it under Control Panel->Sounds and Audio Device) 

I updated the driver when i first installed winxp (2months ago) ...So i tried to "Roll Back Driver"...
Which was successful
If that doesn't work i'd recommend looking at the properties ...blablabla 
goodluck guys


----------



## sparky24 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi I have a similar problem with half life 2 I have had my mic working in the game but then had my pc upgraded and since my upgrade I cannot get it to work. When i go into half life options and then the voice menu it does not pick up the mic when i click test mic. But in volume controller for windows xp I test it and it picks it up fine. Please help as I love to chat while I play


----------



## Xinogage (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, I have another question I would like to ask about CSS:

How do I voice chat with my team only? And how do I send a public message? Thanks.


----------



## droppin88 (Apr 16, 2008)

So I got a question, I have counter-strike and when I press the key that I binded to the Microphone.....which is "K" the Microphone symbol doesnt even show up. This happened after I started using the program for counter-strike called HLSS ( Half Life Sound Selector) which you can play .wav files through your comp into the mic. To use HLSS in game, you have to press delete to in order to use the .wav file. so my question is how do i get back the symbol in the game? I cant use the mic because I press the "K" button in order to get the mic symbol to come up on the botton right of the screen to talk into the mic. Everyone in the game says they cant hear me. I've tried even reinstalling the game and it still doesnt work. any ideas?


----------

